# buck pond and atwell pond



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok there are 2 ponds, atwell and buck. they are about 40 min away from me. i was thinking about trying them today after work, but before i drove all the way out there i was wondering if i can walk around the bank. i saw some pics from buck and and it looked like it would be kinda tough. can i walk around these ponds? and will a 2 wheel drive truck make it to them without getting stuck? Thanks guys





~ jesse


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can certainly get to Buck with 2 wd. As far as walking the bank. Some of it can be accessed from shore, some cannot.



i went and looked at it a few days ago on my home from work (no rod:banghead) and there are some promising spots along the edges.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

have you tried atwell? it looks like its not too far away from buck.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

You can get to both ponds with 2wd. There are some good fish in Atwell if you're patient. I can't remember if it's March, April or May but every year it seems like the water moccasins are everywhere at Buck pond for about a month. After that, you don't see them very often.


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Atwell lost part of its spillway pipe and is very low now. Probably 2-3 feet lower. Its still got some fish in it but not near like it had. Buck was cleared most of he way around it recently, and you can walk most of it. It does have a lot of grass in it.....David


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. i drove out there and just as 87 curved there was an 18 wheeler across the road...i was mad cause its a 45 min trip out there ..but there as a cut off about 10 feet infront of him lol. fished both. buck looked good but no luck. caught 2 at atwell. and yes it is stupid low. bring rubber boots. i dont know if its worth driving 45 min up there or not. only time will tell i guess. ill have a report from the banks of hurricane sometime saturday night.


----------

